# Saftey Tip



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wear safety glasses in the rain while operating your boat.:thumbsup:


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I actually wear Scott Goggles when operating in cold weather. Your eyes will tear all up and make your vision blurry with the cold air hitting you.


----------

